# How to cut the beard?



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I took the clippers out yesterday and plucked up the courage to do Lola's body myself as it was now getting long from the groomer first cut-down. I am pretty pleased with it really :chili::chili: 
but her face needs trimming too, her beard is getting a bit long. Can you tell me to get a good finish and not look choppy, do you lift it up somewhat to semi layer it at the bottom? or do you just comb it down and then free cut and use some of those shears with gaps  whatever they are called. :rofl: Do you do it from the front? or from the side? As you can tell I don't have a clue. I did it on her before but then she went to the groomer who evened it out more. 

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'd like to know this too. I did the same thing this week end.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I've found using the clippers for the beard will give a neater more even look. I just put on a longer comb attachment. If I use scissors, I just hold the chin up with my finger & cut straight across from the sides & from the chin back to the neck.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

momtoboo said:


> I've found using the clippers for the beard will give a neater more even look. I just put on a longer comb attachment. If I use scissors, I just hold the chin up with my finger & cut straight across from the sides & from the chin back to the neck.


Thanks Sue, your Boo and Hannah always look beautiful :heart: Is there a particular attachment size you think best? I don't have any right now, and to do it do you tilt chin up and then run the razor down?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I use rather large scissors to cut across the beard. I do layer a bit as I keep the under layer a bit shorter so there are no ragged pieces showing. If you want the ears the same length as the beard, you need to leave them a bit longer since dogs usually lower their ears during grooming. Once they perk them you can see if they are short enough or if you need to trim more.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Cosy said:


> I use rather large scissors to cut across the beard. I do layer a bit as I keep the under layer a bit shorter so there are no ragged pieces showing. If you want the ears the same length as the beard, you need to leave them a bit longer since dogs usually lower their ears during grooming. Once they perk them you can see if they are short enough or if you need to trim more.


Ohhh! I was thinking the other way round with the layering, makes sense though to have it shorter underneath. Less likely to look choppy. I like how short you do Cosy's seems to give the face a wider look. I think Lola looks a bit Grandpa looking when it is long LOL.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Yes! The longer it is the longer it makes the head and face appear (to me, anyway)! Sometimes hair just weighs them down as they grow up...sort of like we women.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Cosy said:


> Yes! The longer it is the longer it makes the head and face appear (to me, anyway)! Sometimes hair just weighs them down as they grow up...sort of like we women.


 You just reminded me I need a haircut 

Had a bit of a go, but Lola seems terrified of the scissors near her face  hard to do with her mega wriggling.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I found that when I use a comb attachment and I don't have a long stretch of area to cut through, it hasn't begun it's cutting yet. The hair just stays in the comb and doesn't get into the blade yet. How can you do a beard with a comb attachment? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

silverhaven said:


> Thanks Sue, your Boo and Hannah always look beautiful :heart: Is there a particular attachment size you think best? I don't have any right now, and to do it do you tilt chin up and then run the razor down?


Thanks. The size of the comb depends on how short you want the beard. I use the 1/2" & yes I tilt the chin up & run the clippers back under the chin. I agree with Brit that the ears need to be just a bit longer than the beard.


----------

